# Why does my bunny thump so much



## MichelleandThumper (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay so thumper is weird about thumping. I know it usually means they're angry or uncomfortable or scared. When I let him out of his cage the first thing he does is thump. Sometimes he just decides to randomly thump for no apparent reason. He can't be scared of me because he uses me as his personal jungle gym by crawling all over me and grooming my knee or my arm. So he doesn't seem scared. And I don't think he's angry because before he was neutered if he didn't like something he sure told me by lunging and biting. So why does he thump?


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 28, 2014)

He could be angry, he might hear something you don't, it could be any number of hundreds of reasons. Some rabbits are just thumpy.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 28, 2014)

I know in the morning when I get up and walk by the bunny digs, they will run to the front and thump at me to let them out faster. Or maybe they're mad that I left them in the cage for so long (overnight! The horror). Could be the same for Thumper.

They also thump when they smell something new in the house, such as a guest or even a package from the mail. 

Thumps are the only loud sound bunnies can make to communicate, and since his human cannot communicate in other more rabbitty fashions, maybe Thumper's gotten into the habit of using thumping to get your attention.


----------



## Troller (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe its some mind of exclamation point thats become a habit. Some Bucks after they successfully mate thump out of happiness or to tell the others he got lucky. I mention this because its a display of thumping outside the whole danger, anger and maybe possibly communication. It could be their way of just greeting.


----------



## JBun (Jan 28, 2014)

Thumping can be a way to communicate a whole range of emotions with rabbits, not just being upset or scared. I've found they pretty much do it when they are feeling any strong emotion. It could be an alert because they are nervous about something, when they are irritated by something I've done(like pick them up), but they also do it when they are excited about something or happily running around. I've also noticed some of my rabbits will do it as a takeoff to a jump. 

You can usually tell if it is nervous thumping because they will perk their ears up and sit up with wide eyes looking around. With an 'irritated with you' thump, they will usually thump then go sulk in a corner or hideout for a little bit, before they get over it.

With your bun thumping when you let him out to play, I would think it is an 'it's about time you let me out' thump, or just an excited to be let out to play thump.

You can find some interesting info on rabbit language here:
http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 28, 2014)

Nala and Gaz are prolific thumpers. If they think you're even *thinking* about coming over to get them, they thump. They'll even thump at me for bringing them Craisins! It really does seem like ANY strong emotion can be expressed with a thump.


----------



## Nadege (Jan 29, 2014)

My bunny generally thumps a lot, including when I let her out. I interpret it as a thump of excitement!


----------

